
Spammers are invading social media using "Likejacking" - bostonvaulter2
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-24/likejacking-spammers-hit-social-media?r=discussed
======
negrit
There is nothing new there. Spammers were doing the same years ago with digg.

~~~
g-garron
And they will continue with any new Network/app we can create. :(

~~~
pirateking
Unless we move to private networks by default.

------
yaix
"""sending unsolicited messages to Facebook users [...]: “You will be SHOCKED
when you see this video. Simply “Like” this page to see the video.”"""

After almost 20 years of Email spam, people are still that easily fooled? A
"shocking video" from some unknown user account... really?

------
mijnpc
Zzzzzzzzzzz

